# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  كلمات قصيدة إحترامي للحرامي . .

## معاذ ملحم

كلمات القصيدة

احترامي.. للحرامي
صاحب المجد العصامي

صبر مع حنكة وحيطة
وابتدا بسرقة بسيطة

وبعدها سرقة بسيطة
وبعدها تَعدى محيطه
وصار في الصف الأمامي

احترامي.. للحرامي
احترامي.. للحرامي

صاحب المجد العصامي
صاحب النفس العفيفة
صاحب اليد النظيفة
جاب هالثروة المخيفة
من معاشه في الوظيفة
وصار في الصف الأمامي

احترامي.. للحرامي
احترامي.. للحرامي

صاحب المجد العصامي
يولي تطبيق النظام
أولوية واهتمام
ما يقرب للحرام
إلا في جنح الظلام
صار في الصف الأمامي

احترامي.. للحرامي
احترامي.. للحرامي

صاحب المجد العصامي
يسرق بهمة دؤوبة
يكدح ويملي جيوبه
يعرق ويرجي المثوبة
ما يخاف من العقوبة
صار في الصف الأمامي

احترامي.. للحرامي
احترامي.. للحرامي

صاحب المجد العصامي
صار يحكي في الفضا
عن نزاهة ما مضى
وكيف آمن بالقضا
وغير حقه ما ارتضى
صار في الصف الأمامي
احترامي.. للحرامي

احترامي للنكوص
عن قوانين ونصوص
احترامي للفساد
وأكل أموال العباد
والجشع والازدياد
والتحول في البلاد

من عمومي للخصوص
احترامي
للصوص

----------


## هلا

هاي القصيده رائعه من لما سمعتها اول مره 

تحكي عن الحرامي 
بس مش الحرامي البسيط تحكي عن الحراميه الكباااااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> صاحب المجد العصامي
> صار يحكي في الفضا
> عن نزاهة ما مضى
> وكيف آمن بالقضا
> وغير حقه ما ارتضى
> صار في الصف الأمامي
> احترامي.. للحرامي


*حتى الاحترام قليل عليهم بدهم اكثر من هيكـ ،،
لانهم بعيد عنك اخذو كل شي وبـ الآآخر يطلعوا براءه //

يسلمو معاذ طرح مميز و واقعي*

----------


## &روان&

_حتى الحرامية الهم قصائد يا عمي ............
مشكور معاذ_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشكركم جميعاً يا أحبتي على هذا التفاعل . .

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*ما ضل غير الحرامي نتغنى فيه ونمدحه 
وليش لأ مهو صار اللي مش حرامي هالايام يتعلم يصير حرامي

طروحك دائماً مميزة يا مُعاذ .. احترامي لشخصك*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

العقيق الأحمر . . 

نورتي بكلماتكـ الرائعه . . والله زمان عنكـ هون بالمنتدى ..!!

وانا أيضاً أحترمكـ وبشده . .

----------


## علاء سماره

فعلا قصيدة رائعه جدا
احترامي للحرامي انا كمان
لانو صار رمز للبلد
مشكور معاذ

----------


## مادلين

صاحب المجد العصامي
صار يحكي في الفضا
عن نزاهة ما مضى
وكيف آمن بالقضا
وغير حقه ما ارتضى
صار في الصف الأمامي
احترامي.. للحرامي
                         يسلمو معاذ

----------


## (dodo)

من عمومي للخصوص
احترامي
للصوص
ههههه والله بطلعلهم كل هالاحترام

----------


## shams spring

> احترامي للنكوص
> عن قوانين ونصوص
> احترامي للفساد
> وأكل أموال العباد
> والجشع والازدياد
> والتحول في البلاد
> 
> من عمومي للخصوص
> احترامي
> للصوص


 *
روووووعة معاذ ابدعت 

بصراحة  اجت بوقتها ... سرقوا البلد وبالاخر براءة ... !!
الله يقرجينا فيهم يوم بس*

----------

